# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box LG Service Module LGS v1.02 - KDZ flasher, unlock and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box LG Service Module LGS v1.02 - KDZ flasher, unlock and more * - Flash engine 
  KDZ support activated : Allow flash KDZ files up to android 6.x
  DZ  support activated : Allow flash DZ files up to android 6.x
  Flash speed improved
  Some bugfixes 
- FW reader 
  Support range of new models on MTK and QLM  
- Service operations
  [MTK] : SP Unlock activated ( code reading )
  [ALL] : FRP unlock improved
  [MTK] : NVM/Security operations improved 
- UserData
  Reset UserLocks operation improved 
- Other 
  Some bugfixes and improvements at all  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

